# New 29 gallon tetra tank



## AMcCaleb (Nov 3, 2012)

Just set up a new 29 gallon planted tank. The video has red eye tetras in it. I just recently removed them because they started going after the x ray tetras and nipping their fins. I like the x ray tetras more so I took out the red eyes. I may try something else in there like glolight tetras or something like that. Anyways, hope you like it.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

you should do lemon tetras with your x-rays, the color contrast would look nice

beautiful tank btw, love the wood


----------

